# FL. Hospital Closed-



## MedicPrincess (Nov 15, 2005)

*Hospital closed ! *

11/11/05
Alice DuPont 
Respond to this story
Email this story to a friend

GCSD deputies and ambulance personnell are shown at the hospita after closing. photo by Byron Spires  
... Gadsden Community Hospital was shut down Friday night. The action came on the heels of an investigation by the state's Agency for Health Care Administration. A six-page order, hand delivered to hospital administrator Alma Jones, outlined the reasons that the operating license had been suspended. Jones is employed by Ashford Community Health Sytems, LLC, the company that manages the hospital. Jones had no comment Friday night, but rather surrounded herself with department heads and trusted staff after her arrival around 7 p.m.

Here are the findings as outlined:

• Garbage had accumulated around the facility at one point in excess of 15 feet in height.
• Laboratory services are not being adequately provided in violation of law.
• The lack of basic diagnostic tools unreasonably increases the risk of inadequate and untimely treatment. Infectious disease and infection may remain unidentified, inexcusably endangering the patient, the staff, and the public.
• Gadsden County lacks transfer agreement with another facility for the provision of tertiary services.
• Gadsden has no medical director, no risk manager, and no quality assurance program 
• Gadsden lacks basic services and equipment required to meet the needs of its patients. No basic supplies are available including. but not limited to, pregnancy tests, occult stool tests, and splints.
• Lastly, Gadsden has failed to assure that patients experiencing weight loss are being evaluated by a dietician to evaluate dietary needs.

Read More here Hospital Closed


----------



## Wingnut (Nov 15, 2005)

:blink:


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Wingnut_@Nov 15 2005, 03:37 AM
> * :blink: *


  x2


----------



## ndilley (Nov 15, 2005)

seems like something should of been done before the garbage got to 15 feet high...I mean staff, patients, and EMS personel might of said something earlier...but who knows...all i can say is yuck!


----------



## Jon (Nov 16, 2005)

Now is this a hospital with an ER, or is it a nursing home or rehab center that has a "hospital" license???


----------



## hfdff422 (Nov 21, 2005)

Sounds like the places that we take patients out of not to.


----------

